# Arbeitsspeicher Problem 16GB nur 7,9GB verwendbar



## bobflix (6. September 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei DDR4 Ram Riegel mit je 8GB also insgesamt 16GB. Windows erkennt leider nur 7,9GB und ich bekomm es nicht hin, dass mehr verwendbar sind.
Mein PC Setup:
MB: B350 Gaming Pro Carbon (MS-7800)
CPU: AMD Ryzen7 1800x
GPU: 2x Radeon RX580

Folgendes habe ich schon durch probiert... Live-Linux erkennt auch nur etwas über 8GB.. Windows 10 x64 Pro neuinstalliert .. BIOS auf default Einstellungen. Der Task Manager zeigt 16GB an, System zeigt 16,0 GB (7,95GB verwendbar), CPU-Z Screens anbei.. ich weis leider nicht mehr weiter. Jemand eine Idee was ich an Einstellungen verändern sollte... DDR4 ist auf A2 und B2 dual channel



Hier hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-problem-16gb-aber-nur-7-96gb-verwendbar.html aber ein Hardware defekt von der CPU würde ich derzeit eher ausschließen.


----------



## DOcean (6. September 2018)

schon mal alle Riegel einzeln durchprobiert?

Was steht im Handbuch vom MB, wird diese Größe/Kombi unterstützt?

btw
*Das BIOS erkennt auch nur 8GB, daher muss das zuerst stimmen vorher geht nix in Win/Linux!*


----------



## bastian123f (6. September 2018)

Bei mir hats mal mit nem CMOS Reset geklappt.


----------



## micha34 (6. September 2018)

Evtl Die Riegel noch mal neu stecken (Kontaktfehler).


----------



## drstoecker (6. September 2018)

Steck mal die Riegel neu rein, Ggf die anderen beiden slots. Und Flash mal unbedingt das neuste bios auf dein Board!


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (6. September 2018)

Das Bild vom Ressourcenmonitor zeigt doch an, dass 16GB erkennt wurden.
Das Problem liegt an der Reservierung für Hardware. (grauer Balken)

EDIT: Laut google könnte ein BIOS Update(wenn höchste Version bereits drauf, nochmal drüber flashn) helfen, CMOS reset durchführen oder Hardware defekt.

Überprüf bitte auf Bios Update, dann:
Teste bitte die Hardware, mit 1 RAM Riegel jeden einzelnen Slot testen, danach den anderen Riegel.
Versuche mal A1 und B1 Bestückung, wenn möglich.
Das Handbuch ist nicht gerade aufschlussreich, außer das der 1. Riegel immer in A2 muss?!

Check mal das BIOS, ob nicht evtl. onboard Graka aktiviert ist.
Und setze manuell die Spannung vom DRAM auf 1.35V.

EDIT2: Bild Nummer 6 , BIOS ist von 20.09.2017.


----------



## joylancer (6. September 2018)

Ich würde auch auf ein CMOS Reset bzw BIOS-Update tippen.
Lt deinen Bildern erkennt das BIOS zwar beide Riegel, spricht aber nur 8GB an.
(Bild 8 UEFI - MemorySize: 8129MB)


----------



## Odelelie (6. September 2018)

hast es mal mit nur einer grafikkarte getestet, eventuell könnte es daran liegen, sind die riegel beide in ordnung (jeden einzeln getestet)


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. September 2018)

A2+B2 sollte korrekt sein.Stecken die richtig im Slot und sind eingerastet.keine Kontakte mehr zu sehen?
Laufen die einzeln ohne Probleme?
Bios Update?Da gibt es doch neuere Versionen als bei dir oder?
XMP Profil aktivieren?


----------



## bobflix (6. September 2018)

Okay ich danke euch. Kann erst später testen, werde dann berichten.

Folgendes probiere ich aus:
1. Firmware aktualisieren... auf Version 7B00v1D Erscheinungsdatum 2018-07-23
2. Bios OnBoard Graka -> gibt es da Settings? Deaktivieren falls aktiv. !!!keine OnBoard Graka!!!
3. RAM neu stecken -> ändern auf A1 + B1
4. RAM einzeln testen
5. zweite Graka ausbauen
6. RAM Spannung manuel auf 1.35


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. September 2018)

Der Ryzen hat keine Onboard Grafik Nur der Ryzen 3 2200G und der R5 2400G.


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (6. September 2018)

Das ist korrekt, jedoch bieten die meisten Mainboards die Funktion. Nicht umsonst hat das Board einen HDMI Ausgang 
Zwar für die neuen Gen, aber wer weiß, überall kann der Fehler stecken.


----------



## KrHome (6. September 2018)

Das ist ein reines Konfigurationsproblem, wie schon das erste Bild des TE belegt. 

"Reserviert für Hardware" ... das musst du wegbekommen. Du brauchst deine Zeit nicht mit Ram-Funktionstests verschwenden. Alles funktioniert und wird erkannt.

Am wahrscheinlichsten ist eine Fehlkonfiguration des BIOS (bzw. das Board unterstützt die Art der Bestückung nicht), sprich eine höhere Ebene als das Betriebssystem, denn sowohl Windows als Linux verwenden nur 8GiB.

*Verrückte Idee:* Kann es was mit den 2x8GiB der beiden RX 580 zu tun haben? ich würde die zweite mal testweise ausbauen (dauert ja nur ne Minute). Vielleicht liegt irgendein Adressierungsproblem vor oder es wurde im Bios eine Option ausgewählt, die bei dieser Hardware-Konfiguration Probleme macht.


----------



## bobflix (7. September 2018)

Okay,
also kleines leider nicht positives Update...
1. Bios ist nun auf der neusten Version. -> brachte nichts. Einmal defualt Einstellunge -> brachte auch nichts.
2. CPU hat keine OnBoard Graka / Main zudem auch nicht / finde keine Einstellungen dazu.
3. RAM neu gesteckt -> brachte nichts
6. RAM Spannung manuel auf 1.35  -> brachte nichts

folgendes muss ich noch testen / fehlte die Zeit...
4. RAM einzeln testen 
5. zweite Graka ausbauen

was mir noch kam.. RAM Disk (mein Kumple der das System zusammen gestücketl hat meinte er hätte damit rum Probiert.. der ist zurzeit leider auf Montage in China und nur sehr schwer zu erreichen) Ich finde dazu leider keine Einstellung im BIOS wo soetwas deaktiviertbar wäre.. 
Das Handbuch ist irgendwie auch nur eine mini Version :/


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. September 2018)

Ram einzeln getestet hätte ich als erstes gemacht,dann hätte man sich den Rest evt. sparen können.Kann ja sein das ein Riegel o. Speicherslot einfach defekt ist.Wie lange dauert sowas 2 min.?


----------



## Odelelie (7. September 2018)

was mir noch kam.. RAM Disk (mein Kumple der das System zusammen gestücketl hat meinte er hätte damit rum Probiert.. der ist zurzeit leider auf Montage in China und nur sehr schwer zu erreichen) Ich finde dazu leider keine Einstellung im BIOS wo soetwas deaktiviertbar wäre.. 
Das Handbuch ist irgendwie auch nur eine mini Version :/[/QUOTE]

da könnte der fehler sein


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. September 2018)

Ich kenn da nur die Option mit Memory Remapping,aber das haben wohl nur ältere Mainboards noch glaube ich.Bei mir war mal ein ähnliches Problem weil ich auch Mischbestückung habe.2x1 Gb u. 2x2Gb.Das lies sich dann damit lösen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. September 2018)

Ist denn eine RAM-Disk z.B. in der Datenträgerverwaltung zu sehen?
Oder eine solche Software aktiv?
Das wäre doch sehr einfach herauszufinden wenn man mal das System durchforstet.


----------



## KrHome (7. September 2018)

Ja eine Ram-Disk reserviert Arbeitsspeicher, aber wie bekommt man eine Ram-Disk Software so konfiguriert, dass sie sowohl in Windows als auch in Linux-Live läuft.  Geht das mit deinem Board über's UEFI oder was?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. September 2018)

Oh. Das mit Linux hab ich wohl überlesen


----------



## rschwertz (7. September 2018)

msconfig - boot - advanced options - ist dort der Speicher eingeschränkt ?


----------



## DOcean (8. September 2018)

dann würde unter Linux aber alles angezeigt und das BIOS sagt ja auch nur 8192 MB Größe, daher msconfig


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Ram einzeln getestet hätte ich als erstes gemacht,dann hätte man sich den Rest evt. sparen können.Kann ja sein das ein Riegel o. Speicherslot einfach defekt ist.Wie lange dauert sowas 2 min.?


Das Startposting gelesen/die Bilder angeschaut? Wie man nämlich auf den Bildern sehen kann, erkennt sowohl das BIOS als auch das OS  beide 8GB Riegel, ergo brauch man seine Zeit nicht mit RAM-Tests oder  dergleichen zu verschwenden. 

Bei RAM-Disk klingelt schon mal der Alarm. Und evtl. bei einer Fehlkonfiguration, ggf. bedingt durch die 2te Graka. Aber RAM-Disk klingt schon mal sehr verdächtig. Sollte die Angabe 8GB oben im BIOS auf den gesamten verfügbaren RAM bezogen sein, obwohl ja die zwei 8GB-Riegel erkannt werden, dann müsste diese "RAM-Disk" schon im BIOS/UEFI aktiviert/konfiguriert sein.


----------

